
Why the most popular webpage for developers is not responsive? - maxwellito
I&#x27;m talking about Hackernews. I go on it minimum ten times a day, my colleagues too, my friends developers too.. but we are obliged to install an app on our phone to access it correctly. This is a damn simple HTML page. It wouldn&#x27;t need a lot of extra CSS to make it work without compromising the speed of page load.<p>Is there a reason for that?
======
dang
We've tried tweaking the CSS several times, but it didn't work well enough, so
we've been working on revising the underlying markup instead. It's coming.

